# Is there a NJ/NY (North Jersey, NY City Area) ENworld Gameday/Con ever?



## Wystan (Mar 30, 2007)

I live in Northern NJ, I would love to see a group of people get togeter for an all day and night gaming fest (similar to PrinceCon) in the Northern NJ area. Does this hppen? 

Is there anybody Out there?


----------

